# Cayenne



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Just picked up my Ankona Cayenne from Ft Pierce.  This is my second Ankona(sold my SUV).    




























Ankona Cayenne
60 hp E-Tec

"There is something about hunting those fish that will stick with me and my future fishing plans like a bad case of striper herpes"
-SCOF


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

HOW MANY ways can one spell SWEEEEEET!!! BEAUTIFUL brother! Hybrid Stripers up there? Just wondering, have caught both kinds. Hybrids drink rocket fuel!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats & best of luck...looks sweet!

I'm heading up to Mass. to fly fish for Stripers for the next 2 weeks and then bringing my skiff back to FL. Be careful towing the new rig long distance with your kill lanyard attached...it will beat the hell out of your new gel coat. I learned the hard way......


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I saw this at the factory.. Beautiful!
Also sent you a pm


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great looking ride!! Congrats!!


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice boat. I striper hybrid fish lake Allatoona and Carters lake in Ga. Soon to be in a Copperhead. So into it I keep threadfin in the garage.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats! very sweet. Since you've had an SUV can you give us a comparison of the 2 rides? Chop handling, dryness etc.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Nice boat. I striper hybrid fish lake Allatoona and Carters lake in Ga. Soon to be in a Copperhead. So into it I keep threadfin in the garage.


I live in Oxford GA and always thought of Allatoona as the dead sea. So they got Stripers and hybrids...cool


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice ride. Great to see more of these out there. Megalops from Tampa is lonely!


----------

